# Hitchhike across the world - 2 year plan



## HitchTube (Aug 31, 2016)

My plan hitchhiking across the world
First,
1. Hitchhike across the Americas
(from Canada to Argentina) <=currently in Brasil almost finished

Then,
2. Hitchhike around China, then across Mongolia to Vladivostok, Russia.

3. Hitchhike across Russia from Vladivostok to Europe

4. Hitchhike from Europe to Egypt through Greece

Finally
5. Hitchhike across Africa from Egypt to South Africa


----------



## HitchTube (Aug 31, 2016)

here is the plan in map format


----------



## IntrovertMatt (Sep 1, 2016)

I've been watching your videos for awhile, very crazy and amazing. Giving me motivation to try it one day but I've got quite the bucket list.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 3, 2016)

that looks like a pretty awesome route, i'll definitely be watching those videos!

kudos to you man, i don't think i could do that much hitchhiking, mostly because i hate people. although to be fair, all my hitchhiking has been done in america, so maybe i just hate americans. i have yet to hitchhike in a foreign country, so maybe it's more enjoyable outside the usa?

either way, you got some wheelbarrow sized balls man, keep it up!


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Sep 3, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> although to be fair, all my hitchhiking has been done in america, so maybe i just hate americans. i have yet to hitchhike in a foreign country, so maybe it's more enjoyable outside the usa?


Ha, I wonder this too. Definitely why I am leaving the country. 

Very sweet route OP. Curious about the African section. I have not heard of so many people managing a hitch across the whole thing.


----------

